# Mixing and matching flights



## mark201235 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi

Looks like I can save a few bucks on flights for a Hawaii trip by booking the first leg BWI-SEA (Southwest) and second leg SEA-LIH (Delta) versus doing BWI-LIH (either Delta or United) . Plus, free bags with Southwest and with my Delta Amex card. 1 hr. 40 min between flights in SEA on outbound and 3 hrs on return. Does anyone see any problems with this and has anyone ever done this (not necessarily on the same route). I do realize that I am SOL if the first flight has problems and doesn't make it on time either way.

Thanks for any help,

Mark


----------



## slip (Jun 7, 2015)

Just remember, if you have checked bags you'll have to get them and recheck
Them which means you'll have to go back through security again. Otherwise it would
Be fine.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 7, 2015)

You probably will have to pick up your bags from the baggage carousel and re-check on the other airline. Not sure if they would transfer interline. That would also require another trip through TSA checkpoint. 1 1/2 yours is probably enough, but not much extra.

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 7, 2015)

For just a few bucks, it would be a lot more convenient to book all the way through with one airline.  For significant savings, it's something to consider.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 7, 2015)

We are doing this on our next trip to Hawaii.

Flying Albuquerque to Oakland (direct flight) on SW, then Oakland to Kona (direct flight) on Alaska.  I'm not sure if we're actually saving much, but on our last two trips from ABQ to Hawaii on United we've ended up with horrible itineraries.  We declared "never again".

What we're doing is flying in, spending two nights in San Francisco on the way out, then two nights in San Francisco on the way back.  We'll see our older dd, spend some time in a city we love.  We figure it's a win-win.


----------



## mark201235 (Jun 7, 2015)

$851 vs $693 per person. Plus more convenient flight times. 

I do realize that there are risks though.






DeniseM said:


> For just a few bucks, it would be a lot more convenient to book all the way through with one airline.  For significant savings, it's something to consider.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 7, 2015)

mark201235 said:


> $851 vs $693 per person. Plus more convenient flight times.



For $300 I can tolerate a couple of extra trips through security. Like Denise says, if it's just a few bux it isn't worth the hassle.


----------



## Blues (Jun 7, 2015)

The main problem isn't rechecking the bags and extra TSA check, it's what happens if your flight is late and you miss the next one.  If you're on a single ticket, the airline is obligated to get you to your destination.  If you've booked separate flights, nobody is liable except you.  If your first flight is late and you miss the 2nd one, you may have to buy a very expensive same-day ticket to get to your destination.

That said, for enough difference in price, I'd do it.  But I'd leave a lot more time than 1h 40m.  That's asking for trouble.  Luanne has the right idea - staying overnight at the interim location.

Bob


----------



## artringwald (Jun 7, 2015)

Luanne said:


> We are doing this on our next trip to Hawaii.
> 
> Flying Albuquerque to Oakland (direct flight) on SW, then Oakland to Kona (direct flight) on Alaska.  I'm not sure if we're actually saving much, but on our last two trips from ABQ to Hawaii on United we've ended up with horrible itineraries.  We declared "never again".
> 
> What we're doing is flying in, spending two nights in San Francisco on the way out, then two nights in San Francisco on the way back.  We'll see our older dd, spend some time in a city we love.  We figure it's a win-win.



For a couple of years, we've been booking west coast airport hotels for a night on the way over and on the way back. Not only does it give us more flexibility in booking flights, we arrive in Hawaii earlier, and more rested. We can often use frequent flyer miles to get to the west coast, because most airlines really sock you if you try and use the miles to get to Hawaii.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 7, 2015)

artringwald said:


> For a couple of years, we've been booking west coast airport hotels for a night on the way over and on the way back. Not only does it give us more flexibility in booking flights, we arrive in Hawaii earlier, and more rested. We can often use frequent flyer miles to get to the west coast, because most airlines really sock you if you try and use the miles to get to Hawaii.



We could have stayed at airport hotels/motels, but we really wanted to spend a couple of days in San Francisco and enjoy ourselves in the city.  So I booked us into the Hilton Union Square.  Got a very good rate (for San Francisco).

I can't book the SW flights yet.  I'm hoping to have enough points for at least one of them, if not both.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 7, 2015)

The problem is that SW doesn't have interline ticketing or baggage agreements with anyone so unless you are using carry on only you will need to pick up at the carousel and recheck in going through TSA.  I would almost want to fly the second leg, the next day or have an 8-12 hour layover just in case.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jun 7, 2015)

Blues said:


> The main problem isn't rechecking the bags and extra TSA check, it's what happens if your flight is late and you miss the next one.  If you're on a single ticket, the airline is obligated to get you to your destination.  If you've booked separate flights, nobody is liable except you.  If your first flight is late and you miss the 2nd one, you may have to buy a very expensive same-day ticket to get to your destination.
> 
> That said, for enough difference in price, I'd do it.  But I'd leave a lot more time than 1h 40m.  That's asking for trouble.  Luanne has the right idea - staying overnight at the interim location.
> 
> Bob



In my opinion, the price difference here is not even close to enough to do what the OP is planning.  If the first plane is very late it could cost thousands of extra dollars.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 7, 2015)

I agree with the others, not enough time between flights.  Bad weather at either of the airports can cause a much longer delay than you're talking about.  I know I'm not the only one to have a flight diverted to another airport either.

Set it up differently or book on just one.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jun 8, 2015)

Gianna Schram said:


> Hello! I heard about this mixing and matching flights but I don't think, I would go for this unless I'm on a very tight budget.



I think someone on a very tight budget should be the last one to consider this approach because the alternative would not be financially viable in case of a delay problem.


----------



## mark201235 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks for all of your replies. Decided not to do this. Wouldn't want to make the wife mad if something were to go wrong. I think we may now fly from Philly to HNL and spend two nights there (one of the Wyndham TS resorts), then take a Hawaiian Air flight to LIH and stay there for a week (already confirmed RCI week)  PHL - HNL is $640 RT and it looks like I can get the flights from HNL to LIH for about $80 each way. Sure would have been nice to catch the same pricing when we went from BWI to OGG two years ago this October. $550 pp RT. Just wasn't meant to be.

Mark


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 8, 2015)

Blues said:


> The main problem isn't rechecking the bags and extra TSA check, it's what happens if your flight is late and you miss the next one.  If you're on a single ticket, the airline is obligated to get you to your destination.  If you've booked separate flights, nobody is liable except you.  If your first flight is late and you miss the 2nd one, you may have to buy a very expensive same-day ticket to get to your destination.
> 
> That said, for enough difference in price, I'd do it.  But I'd leave a lot more time than 1h 40m.  That's asking for trouble.  Luanne has the right idea - staying overnight at the interim location.
> 
> Bob


Bob is spot on here.  If it's booked as a single ticket (and especially if they interline the bags), you're fine doing this.  The ticketing airline will be responsible to get you there if the first flight is late.

But if you're booking it as two separate tickets, YOU are the only one responsible if there are delays.  I would certainly still consider it, but only if there is a sufficient length of time between the flights (preferably a day or more) and/or if the second flight is the short hop (not the other way around).


----------



## LannyPC (Jun 9, 2015)

mark201235 said:


> Thanks for all of your replies. Decided not to do this. Wouldn't want to make the wife mad if something were to go wrong.



I think you are wise to decide this.  Just as an example, last fall we took a flight from YVR to FLL.  It was a 3-leg flight all on one airline.  The last leg was delayed 2.5 hours because of a mechanical problem.  Everybody boarded.  The problem was then spotted.  Everyone had to debark while the problem was being fixed.  After the problem was fixed, we all had to reboard.  Do you get the picture?

Fortunately it was the last leg and booked on one airline with one ticket.  But perish the thought had that not been the final leg and we had had only 1.5 hours to debark the previous leg on one airline and tried to catch the final leg on another airline.


----------



## mnmrsjjp (Jun 9, 2015)

If you have a delay on your first leg and miss the second leg you are in trouble.  You are only guaranted a rebook on the second leg if your reservations are linked.


----------

